# Queen bee is between roof and lid is that okay? (picture)



## harmon (Jun 15, 2013)

This morning the queen was on top of the frames when I checked the hives. Now she is between the roof and the top lid of my hive. She's surrounded by her court. Is it okay if she isnt in between the frames?
https://goo.gl/photos/j9RKueMH1WNcTdQaA


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

When you say she is between roof and the top lid....do you mean she is above the inner cover and below the metal covered outer/top cover? If so, that is not good. You may have to place her back down.

Is it a single deep box hive or a double deep box hive? I've been putting queens down into the bottom boxes all week. You may need to place her and all the brood down into the bottom box and lift honey into the top box. Do you have plenty of brood? Are there places open for her to lay? Are you using a screened bottom board? If not, have you treated for mites? What have you done in that hive lately?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

That picture showed only two bees I could see and they were workers.

Brush the queen back down on the frames and see if you can't booster her between them.

 Al


----------

